

Treatment of Migrants Evokes Memories of Europe's Darkest Hour - rntz
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/09/05/world/treatment-of-migrants-evokes-memories-of-europes-darkest-hour.html?referrer

======
coldtea
It really doesn't.

Europe's much darker hours were the whole past 2 decades when it helped
destroy those people's countries to "bring democracy" (and get cheap oil,
control of the area, resources etc).

And thne it was the colonial era, that lasted (openly, as it still lasts)
until the seventies. Where those migrants (and more, close to a billion
people) were slaves to European empires.

Then there was WWII, when most of Europe fell for nazism (only a handful of
countries had widespread resistance movements), and killed several million
people.

So, no, "Treatment of Migrants Evokes Memories of Europe's Darkest Hour" only
if you have a short span memory.

